# Polo Towers - Villas or Suites ?



## fnewman

I know I have seen some discussion on this before, but would like to hear opinions on which would be better for a 1BR week. TIA


----------



## cluemeister

*Suites or Villas*

Now that the Suites are remodeled, I don't think the Villas have any benefit over the Suites to an exchanger.  To an owner, the Villas provide more flexible reservations.

I would go Suites.  Just make sure you're getting a remodeled unit.


----------



## dougp26364

There are still difference's between the two in the way the units are layed out and the style/brand furniture used. The Suite's upgrade mostly brought in new furniture, changed the decor/color's of the unit, added granit counter tops and flat screen TV's and moved the LO door from the kitchen to the front of the unit where noise was not as much of an issue for those in the LO unit. 

The Villa's has a murphy bed rather than a sofa sleeper, a big screen TV and a sofa that is not a sofa sleeper (a little more comfortable) and has more of a concave sectional styling to it. There are also dual vanities and a soaking tub in the bathroom where the Suite's has only a single vanity and a standard tub/shower combo. 

IMO, the biggest difference is the view. Almost all of the Suite's units will have some sort of view of the strip. The majority of the Villa's unit's will face east towards MGM's signature towers, Marriott's Grand Chateau and the mountains. There are Suite's units that face east but, there are a much larger number that have at least some view of the strip. 

Of course, as mentioned above the Suite's just went through a complete renovation so they are like new. I believe the Villa's are now 5 to 7 years old. 

One last thing. If check in day is important to you, the Villa's check in on Friday only. The Suite's tower 1, which faces west and east check's in on Sunday and tower 2 check's in on Saturday. However, since DRI has made changes and some of Polo Towers units have been put into a points based reservations system I can't say for certain that the old more rigid Sat. Sun. check in days for the Suite's holds true anymore. Since the Villa's is actually a seperate timeshare I am pretty certain that the Friday check in day still holds true. 

If it were me I think that I'd probably try to exchange into the Suite's at this point. They're newer, you have a better chance at getting some sort of view of the strip and as Cluemeister pointed out there really isn't that much difference between the Villa's and the Suite's other than decor.


----------



## pedro47

Wow, this thread was started in 2008.


----------

